
How can developers help fix the coronavirus issue? - kishansagathiya
I was wondering if there are any open problems to solve where software developers in helps in order to fix the coronavirus epidemic and the chaos created because of it.
======
cjbenedikt
[https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6644298...](https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6644298397719371776?commentUrn=urn%3Ali%3Acomment%3A%28activity%3A6644298397719371776%2C6644356646657105920%29)

